# police trop petite



## phelibre (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait un ssh -Y depuis mon Macmini G4/TIGER vers une Ubuntu pour utiliser wireshark.
Pas de problème la fenêtre s'ouvre bien dans mon serveur X11 du Mac.

Le problème c'est que la police utiliser dans la fenêtre wireshark (GTK) est trop petite.
Comment en avoir une plus grande ?


----------

